# Union Pride



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

120/208 said:


> Union Thugs. http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/02/20/philadelphia-union-indicted-in-12-quaker-house-arson/


 thread floating around about this already


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Union membership has fallen 70% since the early 1980s. If unions were so bad middle class America would be better now than it was 30 years ago. 

The war against unions is a war against the middle class. Only a business owner, a rich person, or a fool can truly hate unions. Business owners do not want loss of control over their own affairs, their own facilities, and the don't want people telling them how to deal with their own employees -- the people they pay with their own money. Rich people are rich because they are ambitious, they aren't willing to leave money "on the table". Any rich person worth his caviar and champagne will take as much money as they can get. They don't necessarily want janitors and garbage men to have less money in life. They just don't care because it's none of their business, they don't necessarily care where the money comes from they just want more. The rich employ people to keep them rich. They buy news organizations and politicians. Those people dedicate their lives to discredit unions. They trick people into believing that unionism is bad. They accept the lies so blindly, so willingly that some of them have even began calling it "cool aid" though few realize that they are the only ones actually "drinking" it. 

If you are an American you cannot escape the management-labor issue. If you are a worker you provide your body, talents, dedication in exchange for money. A firm exists to make profit. Some firms require labor to make profit. The less expense paid for labor the more profit there is for a firm. Firms want to pay workers zero because that worker is most "efficient". Firms are not stupid, stupid businessmen run their organizations straight into the ground, smart businesses survive. If they are good enough they make rich people out of a few. Unions and Democrats threaten the power of businesses to dictate the lowest possible wages, worst working conditions, and lowest tax burden. It's just not in the best interests for the rich or for businesses to have to share the wealth any more than they have to .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

uconduit said:


> Union membership has fallen 70% since the early 1980s. If unions were so bad middle class America would be better now than it was 30 years ago.
> .


 Part of the war against unions was maintained by union ideal or union actions against open shops in lieu of courting non-union employees, they worked against them. Was it a large part of the union membership NO, but many turned their backs on the few that fermented problems.

Union action against the public in general hurt the cause as well.

There are many facets to this problem and while this might be the smallest of all of the issues it is one to address. Perception is everything and the public perception of unions is not great at the moment.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

brian john said:


> Perception is everything and the public perception of unions is not great at the moment.


So true

i wish the union reps would realize the ground they'd gain if they channeled their efforts that way....


~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> So true
> 
> i wish the union reps would realize the ground they'd gain if they channeled their efforts that way....
> 
> ...


Unions around here do a lot of public service but this goes unnoticed what makes the news is when SEIU rolls out the rat, gets in peoples faces calling them rats for staying at a picketed hotel.

Like my grandmother use to say

One awe SH*T diminishes 100 good deeds. And the news jumps all over it.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, a union topic. 

How'd I end up in here. Someone must have left the door open by accident. 

I would comment on this thread but I don't want Hack work to get his panties in a wad, so you guys have a great day! Don't forget to shut the lights off and lock the door behind you when you're done. Don't want the non-union riff raff to wander in here again.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Unions are like the yellow pages at one time we needed them and they provided that. But like the yellow pages they have out lived their usefulness. And just like the yellow pages the members cry that we will miss them when they are gone.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

EBFD6 said:


> Hey, a union topic.
> 
> How'd I end up in here. Someone must have left the door open by accident.
> 
> I would comment on this thread but I don't want Hack work to get his panties in a wad, so you guys have a great day! Don't forget to shut the lights off and lock the door behind you when you're done. Don't want the non-union riff raff to wander in here again.


Pathetic...


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hack Work said:


> Pathetic...


It might not be up to your level of trollage, but I thought it was alright.

You have a lot more experience than I do. It might take me a while, but I'll get there eventually.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

uconduit said:


> Union membership has fallen 70% since the early 1980s. If unions were so bad middle class America would be better now than it was 30 years ago.
> 
> The war against unions is a war against the middle class. Only a business owner, a rich person, or a fool can truly hate unions. Business owners do not want loss of control over their own affairs, their own facilities, and the don't want people telling them how to deal with their own employees -- the people they pay with their own money. Rich people are rich because they are ambitious, they aren't willing to leave money "on the table". Any rich person worth his caviar and champagne will take as much money as they can get. They don't necessarily want janitors and garbage men to have less money in life. They just don't care because it's none of their business, they don't necessarily care where the money comes from they just want more. The rich employ people to keep them rich. They buy news organizations and politicians. Those people dedicate their lives to discredit unions. They trick people into believing that unionism is bad. They accept the lies so blindly, so willingly that some of them have even began calling it "cool aid" though few realize that they are the only ones actually "drinking" it.
> 
> If you are an American you cannot escape the management-labor issue. If you are a worker you provide your body, talents, dedication in exchange for money. A firm exists to make profit. Some firms require labor to make profit. The less expense paid for labor the more profit there is for a firm. Firms want to pay workers zero because that worker is most "efficient". Firms are not stupid, stupid businessmen run their organizations straight into the ground, smart businesses survive. If they are good enough they make rich people out of a few. Unions and Democrats threaten the power of businesses to dictate the lowest possible wages, worst working conditions, and lowest tax burden. It's just not in the best interests for the rich or for businesses to have to share the wealth any more than they have to .


Have you ever tried running your own business? The supposed "war on the middle class" is a joke. Obama is a friend to the unions. He is no friend to the "Middle Class" especially not to anyone that owns their own small business. You can get "Good" help and you can get "Cheap" help, but good cheap help is hard to find. Unless the business is one where non-skilled labor is involved, how can the business owner get by paying his help a low wage without them jumping ship? Doesn't make a lot of sense. Anyone with any amount of intelligence, work ethic, etc. shouldn't have a hard time finding a job in the trades. The whole union thing is moot in my opinion. The unions have never bothered me nor have ever done anything for me. Like has been stated, if the unions want public support they'll probably have to police their own ranks.


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Well I am sure brother noah has a good explanation of what happened and it was not the union guys fault. :thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

rewire said:


> Unions are like the yellow pages at one time we needed them and they provided that. But like the yellow pages they have out lived their usefulness. And just like the yellow pages the members cry that we will miss them when they are gone.


They weren't_ always _yellow......:whistling2::thumbup::laughing:










~CS~


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> Hey, a union topic.
> 
> How'd I end up in here. Someone must have left the door open by accident.
> 
> I would comment on this thread but I don't want Hack work to get his panties in a wad, so you guys have a great day! Don't forget to shut the lights off and lock the door behind you when you're done. Don't want the non-union riff raff to wander in here again.


You know, others might have found your attempt lacking, but I found it carries a certain charm and understanding of the audience that most lack.

Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

I guess, if you have a grudge against the union, post on the union site what the most republican based news has to say against the working man. I can sympathize a bit to anyone who has been out of work for the last ten years more than I can for a billionaire that doesn't have time to negotiate wages with the masses. What happened is wrong, but to blame a United society of labor is a crock. If you have something against the union, spit it out. What has it done that gave you the wrong impression? To you... is what I ask?


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

One more thing. Just so you know. Unions actually were started by republicans. You know... when they actually cared about the masses and not just the upper classes. Hard to believe when you see what they have done recently. Wisconsin, Michigan,...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Please keep this in one place.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/lu-401-makes-us-all-look-bad-65987/


----------

